# Residence Tax?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

It just dawned on me that some localities here in the USA charge a "residence tax" (I'm not exactly sure what you would call it) to everyone, renter or owner alike. Other places do not; my little town for example. What's the score on this in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is something like a property tax. On principal home it's basically just a garbage tax assuming you aren't living in a luxury mansion. 

Amount depends on the property size mostly but it also can increase depending on your town. Some towns have much higher rates.

I think if you budget a couple hundred per annum for a midsize apartment you'll be okay. €300 or more would be an expensive town.


----------

